# whats your best bass crankbait



## perchpile88 (Dec 30, 2009)

i bought a stike king in sexyshad o man this thing is sweet it just might pass up my timber tiger out produeced my lil bro almost two to one yesterday just wonderin other opinions


----------



## ezyeric (Jul 14, 2004)

Been mostly getting Strike Kings myself as they are a good price and now have the rattle and silent versions. I still get other brands just to have a variety. I would say rapala DT10-16 as well but I've had the bills break on them a few times. Only complaint I have about these crankbaits is that they produce a ton of pull once they get close to the boat. This really says how well they get down but its annoying when you are at the end of your retrieve trying to get it back up. Ive also caught plenty of fish with Bass Pro XPS cranks http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...s-Hardbaits-Deep-Crank/product/74320/-1218870 but I keep losing them.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

This has been a great bass cranker for me over the years. I once nick-named it the "Lincoln Lake Special"  in an olive like color, apparently no longer available. _EDIT: Color # 22 looks pretty close and may be the same color._ In cretain situations the lake smallies seemed suicidal for it...

http://www.basspro.com/Norman-Lures-Crankbaits-Tiny-N-or-Deep-Tiny-N/product/15578/-517538


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Bomber Flat A in FireTiger has been my go-to crankbait for a couple years. Not always the hottest lure in my box on any given day, but the most reliable in terms of getting bit on a regular basis.


----------



## swamptromper (Sep 10, 2006)

Sad to say. My best bass crank is some white thing w/a touch of orange. No idea who makes it or how deep it dives (5-10). But it has more hits on it than any 3 cranks combined. Bought it out of the bargain tabled at Dunhams about 5 years ago
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Got_2_fish (Jan 12, 2010)

I also agree with the strike king sexy shad it outfishes all my other crainkbaits

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## hunterjon313 (Feb 13, 2011)

My best is a little chrome guy that dives about 4-6 feet I had for years, I have no clue who makes it or where I even got it from, its all chipped up and everything but man it catches fish, its always my first tie on when the situations right...oh my sexy shad is my 2nd best, I bought the KVD sexy shad kit.......Love It!!!








_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## redneckmi2 (Jan 3, 2010)

Turns out my best crank bait is no existent. Can't get a bass to acknowledge a crank bait to save my life. I have much more success with soft plastic on top, in the middle or on the bottom. Although, I would like to have a goto crank bait for a change of pace. I will be trying to learn something from yall's suggestions.


----------



## johndeere506 (Oct 26, 2009)

redneckmi2 said:


> Turns out my best crank bait is no existent. Can't get a bass to acknowledge a crank bait to save my life. I have much more success with soft plastic on top, in the middle or on the bottom. Although, I would like to have a goto crank bait for a change of pace. I will be trying to learn something from yall's suggestions.


I agree, same situation for me. I catch a decent amount of bass, and Ive never hooked a single one on a crankbait.


----------



## Ferd (Mar 24, 2011)

So far,...... a black and gold jointed rapala minnow.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Shad rap.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

An f7 silver & black rapala


----------



## Kubota Joe (Jun 13, 2011)

Bomber Fat A
Have many sizes and colors and they always catch bass!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

I've caught quite a few bass on various colors of hot-n-tot (large mouth and smallies). My best day so far was 30 in an hour and a half, between me and a buddy, fishing from shore.


----------



## baydog2 (Jun 14, 2003)

Kubota Joe said:


> Bomber Fat A
> Have many sizes and colors and they always catch bass!
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


This is the Saginaw River lure of choice. Smallies love it and even took a few river largemouths too.


----------



## PIKERPETE (Jul 2, 2003)

Jointed Perch Shad Rap by rapala I think it is a JSRO7. It catches everything.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

redneckmi2 said:


> Turns out my best crank bait is no existent. Can't get a bass to acknowledge a crank bait to save my life. I have much more success with soft plastic on top, in the middle or on the bottom. Although, I would like to have a goto crank bait for a change of pace. I will be trying to learn something from yall's suggestions.


Probably fishing _too slow and steady. _Worms and leeches move slowly; baitfish and crawfish trying to escape hungry bass don't exactly take their sweet old time, and tend to dart around every which way. Imitate that for success when fishing cranks.

Think of it this way... the 3 mph or so trolling speeds at which I typically get bass when trolling amount to about 2 cranks of the reel per _second. _

Mine have to be the Deep Husky Jerk, Deep X-Rap, and Rebel Crawfish. The Crawfish sometimes works slowly. Got one of my biggest smallies on one that was just drifting while I was dealing with another line... almost pulled the rod out of the boat!

Pike/musky lures such as 6 inch jointed pikies have got me some pretty big bass, including one that must have been in the 22-24 inch range which was out of season while spring pike fishing on the big water, but not much in terms of numbers. 

Also, jitterbugs are often _killer_ when and where the bass are hitting on top or in the shallows. Just fish them to make a nice gurgle as they go along like a swimming critter.


----------



## asb8mcc (Feb 14, 2011)

So far its been x-raps (various colors) for smallies and a jointed shad rap for largemouths.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

LuckyCraft SKT MR and Strike King KVD square bill


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

Bandits 100 series in the chart. spatterback and Bluegill SMOKE River Smallies for Me ! C-man


----------

